# Another knife dump



## therichinc (Jan 25, 2022)

Sorry for being so sporadic guys, I get busy in shop for a month or so at a time before i realize i need to post things. So thats what ive done today. Here are a few that Ive finished as of late. 

1. Single bladed trapper in ladder damascus 416SS frame, with Mammoth ivory covers and 24k gold screws. 



2. A pair of single bladed zulu's Carbon fiber, and raindrop and ladder damascus.



3. 410 Integrated SS liners and bolsters. Cpm154 blade and spring hand sanded to 800Grit. Blue dyed camel bone handles.



4. San Mai blade 410 over 1095 core mirror polished then etched. Bolsters are mosaic damascus, handle is fossilized mammoth tooth.



5. 410 integrated liners and bolsters. Blade is mosaic damascus, handles are fossilized mammoth tooth.



6. Cpm154 blade blasted and buffed, handle is bois d'arc with crushed turquoise inlaid.



7. cpm154 blade with 7075 aluminum bolsters and Afzelia Xzylay handles.



8. cpm154 blade blasted and buffed, with Dyed Giraffe bone handles.



9. Carbon Fiber Small scarab model with cpm 154 blade and spring hand rubbed 800 grit finish.




Thanks for looking, any questions feel free to ask. Or if you need help with anything hit me up if I can help I will.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Jan 25, 2022)

Wow all of them are great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2022)

Fantastic line up! You have been very productive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 25, 2022)

A most incredible splash of eye candy! World class craftsmanship! Thanks for sharing! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2022)

Wow, hard to pick a favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 26, 2022)

Neat! Do you dye your own bone?


----------



## therichinc (Jan 26, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Neat! Do you dye your own bone?


Yes I dye my own. Brown, Yellow, and Blue seem to work the best.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Jan 26, 2022)

Beautiful work. Do you make your own Damascus? Do you have a website you sell on?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 26, 2022)

Spectacular work Rich! I agree with Greg in that it would be hard to pick a favorite but those mammoth tooth ones would be right at the top for me!

Keep them coming!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2022)

I think I gotta pick no.4 as my fave.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 26, 2022)

Gotta say I like the San Mai also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 26, 2022)

Wow!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 26, 2022)

Those are all fantastic looking! I really like your style/profile on the fixed blades!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Jan 26, 2022)

Rocking RP said:


> Beautiful work. Do you make your own Damascus? Do you have a website you sell on?


I have made some damascus I make Mokume often, I have a friend thats about 1 mile from me that makes damascus and san mai regularly. I have a website but most things I make are sold already, however when i do have availables I try to post them there. I do however do custom orders if you see something you like or have a idea, I can design and make just about anything. Website is www.RichKnives.com


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 26, 2022)

Best presentation I have seen in a while. Great job Rich!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 27, 2022)

Some seriously sick knives! Can't pick a favorite among then, each one has something exemplary going on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 27, 2022)

Sweetness!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 10, 2022)

You: Ladder = check. Raindrop = check. San Mai = check. 
Me: Super jealous = check.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dovetaildoc (May 8, 2022)

WOW! I was gobsmacked at #1.... That'll be my screensaver for months, then I'll move on to #2


----------



## dovetaildoc (May 8, 2022)

I'd love to know where you found the gold screws

Thanks, Mike


----------

